# Newbie



## Silmarillion

I need some advice as I'm feeling a wee bit anxious about  my health. I presented at my doctors with a UTI the other day. I've been feeling washed out and tired, ive had a bad feminine itch for a whole month that I can't get rid ofI've had eye problems, over the last week I've been drinking and peeing large volumes. My mum and dad and both sets of grandparents are all diabetic type 2

My doc did a urinalysis and it had glucose ++++ and keystones ++++. 
He told me he's 99% sure I've got diabetes and did formal bloods and refered me to see the diabetic nurse. Last night he called me at 8pm 3 hours after the GP surgery closed and I wasn't at home. I tried to get in contact with him today but the receptionist wouldn't let me speak to him!

I'm so worried, I don't know what to do! Maybe I'm just being silly!


----------



## Lurch

Hi Heather, welcome to forum.  The guvnors will be along soon with excellent advice.  Just to say that being diagnosed with T2 is often said to be a 'wake-up' call to get life sorted out.  Your GP and DN will probably work to a well-worn script but you can start doing what you are doing here... self-helping. Many folks take a firm grip on their T2 with or without medication and report that they 'normalise' that dangerous  glucose syrup.

If you want a great website to browse and become more expert than you ever thought a sane person needs to be about diabetes, try Jenny Ruhl at:

http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/

I won't step further on the guvnors' toes... 

Good luck


----------



## AlisonM

Hi Heather, welcome to the forum. I moved this to the Newbies section so it won't get lost in the flood of other stuff.

It certainly sounds as though you may have the Big D, but don't panic. Easy to say I know, but it's really not the end of everything and there's a lot you can do to manage it. We'll gladly help with that if you do indeed have Diabetes. First and most important you need to talk to your GP to find out what they wanted, I'd make a telephone appointment as soon as you can, if s/he hasn't called you already. Make it clear to the Rottweiler on reception that the doctor has been trying to contact you and you're simply returning the call.


----------



## Northerner

Hi Heather, welcome to the forum  The doctor will probably want t do some blood tests and possibly what is known as an OGTT (Oral Glucose Tolerance Test) in order to make a diagnosis. I think if he was worried that it might be Type 1 diabetes then a greater effort would have been made to get in touch with you again. Try again tomorrow and insist on speaking to a doctor - when are you supposed to see the nurse? Do you feel sick at all?

Try not to worry, if it is confirmed as diabetes it is better it is found out as early as possible so you can start to do something about it. Diabetes can have serious consequences, but it is also something that can be well-controlled - in fact, many people find they feel much better than they have for a long time once they begin to make the modifications necessary to bring blood sugar levels under control.

Make sure you stay well-hydrated and try to avoid eating carbohydrates (rice, potatoes, pasta, sugary foods, fruit juice etc.) until you have seen the doctor or nurse, as these will raise your blood sugar levels. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mark T

Welcome to the forum Heather


----------



## PhilT

Welcome to the forum Heather.


----------



## Silmarillion

Thanks for being nice everyone....I've been given a series of lectures from about a dozen people for being overweight, even though my Bmi is 29. They are saying I'm not looking after myself!  How do you deal with doctors and relatives giving you annoying lectures when you are a nurse yourself and know a fair bit about diabetes already?


----------



## Northerner

Heather Hughes said:


> Thanks for being nice everyone....I've been given a series of lectures from about a dozen people for being overweight, even though my Bmi is 29. They are saying I'm not looking after myself!  How do you deal with doctors and relatives giving you annoying lectures when you are a nurse yourself and know a fair bit about diabetes already?



I find it's often a bit of a pot/kettle situation, and people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones! Do they all lead blameless lives? Anyway, Type 2 diabetes isn't entirely related to weight issues, around 20% of people are a healthy weight at diagnosis. You do need a thick skin sometimes though!


----------



## Mark T

I'm going to ask a silly question!  How old are you if you don't mind me asking?  (you don't actually have to tell me)

Also, do you know what age you parents and grandparents developed diabetes?  Was it the same age as you?

Diabetes can unfortunately be somewhat of an undodgeable bullet if you have the "wrong" genetics (I'm a third, possibly forth generation diabetic!).  Unfortunately the general public and even your average NHS person isn't particularly aware of this.

Genetics isn't an excuse and trying to normalise your weight will help you a lot!  But given the general population, BMI 29 is hardly that bad!

How do you deal with people being annoying?  Slapping them with a wet kipper comes to mind - but that's possibly not appropriate  Unfortunately the only thing you can do is either educate them or ignore them.


----------



## Lurch

Mark T said:


> How do you deal with people being annoying?



Personally I find being even more annoying works well. Natural talent


----------



## Bloden

Hiya Heather and welcome.  Hope you've managed to talk to your doctor / DSN. A thick skin is definitely necessary! Most people know nothing about dbs but have an opinion nonetheless! A friend recently questioned me for finishing a meal with ice-cream. She was sure I wasn't allowed it.  We're still friends btw!


----------



## KookyCat

Hi Heather
Welcome to the forum . Hope they sort you out with a diagnosis soon so you can out your mind at rest.  People can be very insensitive about Diabetes, I've had everything from "it's nothing I don't know what you're making such a fuss about" to "well you did drink a lot of Cherry Coke" (one can a month until they brought out diet cherry coke, which is utterly beside the point) and my favourite, the inevitable "I don't think you should be eating that tiramisu/anything containing sucrose" usually whilst they stuff their face with enough carb to fell an elephant .   It depends what mood I'm in whether I choose to educate or tick them off.

Oh nearly forgot my personal best comment, the delivery man who treated me to a story about his brother who was a heroine addict and part of a needle exchange.  I was baffled but nodded politely, then just as he was leaving he pointed to my sharps bin, and said "good luck love, life's so much better without it you know".  Speechless, I nodded and said goodbye


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Welcome to the forum Heather,hope they get things sorted out for you quickly, meanwhile you can get plenty of advice and support on here ....Tintin


----------



## Silmarillion

Thanks for all your kind words everyone! So I got my results back today and they tell me I'm a type 2 diabetic with a side order of hyperthyroidism! Yey!

My fasting blood sugar is 28 and my Hba1c is 158 and a rip roaring UTI just to round it all off. So they've started me on metformin 500mg once daily for a week and I have to crank the dose to twice daily next week and a bit of trimethoprim.Trouble is I really do feel like something the cat has mauled and dragged home. I have the whole polydipsia and polyuria thing going on with keytones ......any tips to improve things a wee bit?


----------



## Silmarillion

Eek I meant to say my fasting glucose was 22.9....


----------



## Northerner

Heather Hughes said:


> Thanks for all your kind words everyone! So I got my results back today and they tell me I'm a type 2 diabetic with a side order of hyperthyroidism! Yey!
> 
> My fasting blood sugar is 28 and my Hba1c is 158 and a rip roaring UTI just to round it all off. So they've started me on metformin 500mg once daily for a week and I have to crank the dose to twice daily next week and a bit of trimethoprim.Trouble is I really do feel like something the cat has mauled and dragged home. I have the whole polydipsia and polyuria thing going on with keytones ......any tips to improve things a wee bit?



Wow Heather, that is a high reading, no wonder you feel awful  Has this all come on quickly, with the symptoms? My concern is that you may not be Type 2 but a slow-onset Type 1, which could mean that the metformin may have little effect. Metformin takes a couple of weeks to 'build up' in the system, so you may not notice anything immediately - for now the best approach is to limit the amount of carbohydrates you consume as these are what will directly affect your blood glucose levels. 

Promise me that if you do not start to feel better in the next couple of days or so you will go back to your GP and ask if you may be a slow-onset Type 1. Your symptoms appear to have come on very quickly, and your HbA1c is very high, plus you have high ketones, and this is potentially a medical emergency. I'm sorry if this is alarming, but just want to make sure you are safe. Type 2 normally manifests itself very gradually over a long period, sometimes several years. People are often misdiagnosed based purely on their age and many GPs are unfamiliar with the slow-onset type of diabetes because it is relatively rare ( it is sometimes called Type 1.5 or LADA: Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adulthood). Even if you are Type 2 I'm surprised the GP hasn't taken a more aggressive approach to treating your current very high numbers than merely prescribing metfomin.


----------



## Silmarillion

Hi again 

As far as symptoms go....ive been feeling exhausted for a few months, but im a. Nurse and I have a full on job with long commutes...so not so unusual....the polydypsia and polyuria I've only had for about 2 weeks, and I have really bad candida infection for 3 weeks that is not resolving despite numerous treatments. I presented at my Gp first thing Monday as I have bad dysuria, im peeing constantly and it's very sore. She dipsticked my urine and told me I have high keystones and glucose......a few days down the line, having seen my Gp for about 10 seconds in a session with the diabetes nurse...he fleeced in and out of the room and told me to take the metformin. My symptoms have progressed, I have a very very dry mouth, dry irritated eyes with intermittent blurred vision, and my mum noticed I was staggering a bit like I was a wee bit drunk and sweating profusely yesterday....

Feeling unwell with a crap GP......should I go for a wee trip to emergency just to be on the safe side?


----------



## Silmarillion

Oh I forgot to mention I'm 45 years old


----------



## Northerner

Heather Hughes said:


> Feeling unwell with a crap GP......should I go for a wee trip to emergency just to be on the safe side?



Yes, yes, please do, I'm very concerned for you. Those symptoms do not sound typical of Type 2. I'm not medically trained but I have read the case studies of thousands of people here on the forum, and you do sound like your pancreas is not producing anywhere near enough insulin to cope with your levels. Please go immediately. Good luck, let us know how things go.


----------



## Bloden

Good luck Heather.


----------



## KookyCat

Good luck Heather, for the record those symptoms are very similar to the ones I experienced in January and my in hospital HBA1C was very similar too.  Let us know how you go.


----------



## Redkite

Hi Heather, welcome to the forum but I'm shocked to hear of the dismissive attitude of your GP.  Your sudden dramatic worsening of symptoms seems indicative of type 1, and you MUST get yourself seen in hospital urgently to rule that out - you don't want to end up in ITU with diabetic Ketoacidosis.  Hope you get the right treatment and start to feel better very soon


----------



## will2016

Welcome Heather, hope you feel better soon, once you get your levels better you should feel a lot better, it's taken me 3 years plus to get under control, mainly because I kept eating the wrong things, better lately so you can do it


----------



## Northerner

Hi Heather, just wondering how you are? Hope things have improved for you


----------



## stephknits

Heather, as Northie says, those are very high levels.  I would want to get tested for Type 1 ASAP, especially with ketones present.  Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Silmarillion

Well over the last week I have been feeling pretty much the same. I ended up in hospital last weekend. They are still saying I've got type 2 diabetes. I'm still polyuric and I have polydypsia. My blood sugars are between 18 and 22. They are slowly increasing my ,metaformin.....which has so far not done a great deal over the last 2weeks.still got very dry eyes, dry mouth, headaches and I'm feeling exhausted.

The latest is that I saw the Gp today and he basically said to cut out all the carbs in my diet......it's bad enough having to packet read and cut out most of the sugar and fat in my diet but now carbs too? Looks like I'll be eating bloody rabbit food all the time at this rate.

Is it usual for a gp to tell you to eliminate carbs from your diet?he also told me it's not really worth me checking my blood sugars in order to see whether I'm on the right track with my diet/ changes in medication.....

I approached my go and suggested that I might have type 1.5. He asked me what that was exactly. So I explained.he said I have type 2, I asked him how,he'd come to that conclusion and he didn't answer me. 

I feel like I'm getting nowhere fast!


----------



## Silmarillion

Oh yeh I was admitted to hospital last weekend for Iv fluids and I  antibiotics.


----------



## Northerner

Heather, I don't really know what to say  I'm still not convinced that you have Type 2. There is a possibility that you have an infection which is raising your blood glucose levels and perhaps the ABs will help with that, but At the sort of levels your blood sugar is at metformin alone is unlikely to improve things much. Regarding carbohydrate: all carbs will raise your blood glucose as all are converted to glucose when digested. Cutting them out completely will not totally prevent levels rising, since in the absence of carbs the body will convert protein and fat to glucose. What are your ketone levels like? You should not have to completely eliminate carbs from your diet, although as things stand you would be advised to keep them to a minimum as it is your best tool (in the absence of effective medication) for keeping your levels down. I would also say that testing is essential in order to monitor whether your efforts and medication are having any effect.

I'm not really surprised that your GP has not heard of Type 1.5, but it is wrong of him to dismiss it - it's very real. Have a read of the following:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=47745

I think you need a second opinion, is there another GP you can see? When you were in hospital, did you see an endocrinologist?


----------



## KookyCat

Hi Heather 
Good to hear from you, not good that you're still struggling.  I'm a relative newbie so not much advice that I can give but I know there are lots of people on here who will be along with advice.  No carb is not the usual advice at all, in fact I get nagged to eat more carb.  Lots of people do go low carb, but going no carb goes against the NHS guidelines so I'm not sure that's great advice especially if your GP is suggesting that because the Metformin isn't working.  I'm learning that it's not unusual for medical professionals to be unaware of type 1 in adulthood, and completely clueless about 1.5, and as far as I'm aware the only definitive test is an antibody test because the 1's are autoimmune.  For what it's worth I wouldn't eliminate carb from my diet, I'd go back to the GP and discuss alternative medications/antibody testing


----------



## Sally71

Welcome to the forum Heather.  Sorry to hear you are so ill - in fact I think you should ditch your unhelpful GP and get a second opinion without delay.  Your fasting BG and HbA1c are higher than my daughter's were at diagnosis, and she was just going into DKA and probably would have been comatose within 24 hours if we hadn't got her to hospital when we did!   Also I didn't know you could get high ketones with T2 although maybe someone will correct me on that one.  I do think you should ask to be tested for T1 though, just so that you know definitely what you're dealing with.  Good luck


----------



## Silmarillion

Hey everyone.
Thanks so much for your help! You guys seem more knowledgable than all the nurses and gps I've come across so far!

So I saw the gp and diabetic nurse yesterday. They increased my metaformin to 500mg three times a day. The go said he would crank it up again on Monday.

He won't prescribe any lancets or test strips for my machine.he said there is no value in testing blood glucose levels in type 2 diabetes.the diabetic nurse thinks differently. He doesn't listen to a word I say. He wouldn't even prescribe liquifilm tears for my dry eyes that were prescribed by an ophthalmologist until he sees a letter from him, despite me producing said eye drops from my bag with my name on them. I told him to forget it and I ended up buying them myself over the counter. He was even funny about giving me another box of metaformin and I only have about 15 tabs left and he's cranking the dose up. 

I don't think I'll be able to eliminate carbs completely from my diet....I have drastically cut them down though, and it's leaving me feeling hungry all the time. I just look at the big plates of salad and stir fry I've been eating and I just want to eat something nice. I guess I'll just have to stop torturing myself by watching cookery programmes lol.

The keystones in my urine are still there. I had +++++ last week. I had them tested this week and there were ++ in my urine. This test was done on the day when I was feeling not too bad, but for the last 2 days I've been feeling bloody awful again. I've lost 13kg in the last 2weeks. I just sleep all the time.

Feeling very disillusioned by it all!


----------



## Sally71

Hi Heather

You need a new GP!  It sounds like your D nurse is talking more sense so listen to her.  Unfortunately you do need a GP to prescribe your medications, could you perhaps ask to see a different one, or change practices?

Reducing carbs will help a little as they are what make your blood sugars go up, so of you eat less of them then your sugars can't go up so high.  I wouldn't try to cut them out altogether, thst's far too extreme, but if you can eat less carbs and fill up with more protein and veg instead then it will help.

Hope it all starts to settle down soon, your head is in a whirl at the moment, it does get easier with time x

Oh and please do ask to get tested for T1, I'm less familiar with T2 but know a couple of people with it who had hardly any symptoms at all prior to diagnosis.  If you are losing weight, are exhausted and have ketones then that sounds more like T1 to me. (The older you are at onset, the slower it is I believe, so you might not become critical as quickly as my daughter did.). But of course I can't diagnose so please do find a doctor who will listen to you and find out exactly what is going on, you need to get onto the correct course of treatment as quickly as possible then you will feel loads better.  Your current GP is worse than useless.


----------



## Northerner

Heather, I'm really concerned for you  Your GP sounds like an idiot, to be frank, please take what ever route you can to see a different doctor. You are losing so much weight because your body can't process your food properly for energy, so it is turning to burning body fat and muscle tissue instead - the ketones are a by-product of this process. Normally ketones wouldn't be a problem because there would be insulin available to help process them out of your system - this isn't happening, which again shows a severe lack of insulin. High ketones don't usually occur in Type 2 because they usually are producing plenty of insulin - although this insulin isn't used well to process carbs for energy, it would normally act to keep ketones at a more reasonable level. 

All the symptoms you have described indicate Type 1, so you must see someone who knows what they are talking about - the evidence so far indicates your GP does not. Just the weight loss alone could be damaging your body, and appears to have been ignored


----------



## AlisonM

Hi Heather. I agree with the others that you need a different GP, the sooner, the better.

Like you I was initially diagnosed as T2 although, unlike you. I actually look like a classic T2. A lack of family history, T2 meds that didn't really work for me and periodic high ketones whenever my numbers soared helped me get the tests that changed my diagnosis to LADA or slow onset T1. I'm doing a lot better now with the proper treatment. I really think you need to find another doctor as the one you have seems a real waste of space and hopefully then you'll be able to get the tests done to establish what 'type' you really are.


----------



## jalapino

I would also put in a complaint in writing about him, as he has not even prescribed your eye drops and it does sound that you are type1 not 2 which means the metformin you are on is useless to you....I would say you need to see someone asap even NHS Helpline?....

Good luck!


----------



## Silmarillion

I've done NHS direct 3times now. They hear 'type 2' and won't even refer you to emergency until your blood sugar is higher than 21 mmols. So I did go and see an emergency GP last weekend, and he was going to send me home on oral antibiotics. I asked him if he thought that I might have been misdiagnosed and he said no. I had to stamp my feet to get him to send me up the local hospital, who told me it was the UTI that is making my sugars high! The endocrinologist spent 2 minutes with me and asked why my GP wasn't managing my diabetes...I told him to ask the GP himself....because when I talk to him it's like talking to a plank!

Trouble is I don't know my local area. I just moved back here from Australia about 8 months ago after being away for 18 years and I don't know which gps are good and which ones are not? I just know my GP in Australia was a lot more competent and at least he had a sense of humour.


----------



## Northerner

This must be all very frustrating and distressing for you  It's true that an infection will usually raise blood glucose levels, but by the same token high BG levels will encourage the infection and make it more difficult to overcome. But 26kg weight loss in two weeks! Goodness me, why is that not registering with any of them? 

How long is the course of antibiotics for? Hopefully they will help with the UTI, but if you continue to have severe symptoms then it seems all you can do is keep going back and standing your ground until you get satisfactory answers from your GP. Is there more than one GP at the practice? Could you make an appointment with a different one?


----------



## HOBIE

Hi Heather sorry to hear you are having a hard time. Welcome & good luck sorting


----------



## Silmarillion

It's about 13 kg that I've lost northerner


----------



## Northerner

Heather Hughes said:


> It's about 13 kg that I've lost northerner



Oops! Yes, looks like I crudely converted it into pounds in my head and transmitted that thought to my typing fingers 

How are you feeling today? I hope there has been some improvement


----------



## Silmarillion

My blood sugar has come down to 16mmols this morning! I have stopped eating carbs completely for the last 2 days mind you!  Still feeling awful.


----------



## Northerner

Heather Hughes said:


> My blood sugar has come down to 16mmols this morning! I have stopped eating carbs completely for the last 2 days mind you!  Still feeling awful.



Well, it's an improvement but well short of 'good'. I hope that the ABs get the infection under control,you must be feeling miserable.


----------



## Sally71

Oh Heather you must be feeling really dreadful!  I think you have been very unlucky with your GP, it's true a lot of them don't seem to know much about diabetes but yours seems particularly bad, he sounds like he doesn't even want to prescribe the simplest of medications!  

I suppose there isn't much you can do at the moment then other than try what you have been given, but if there is no improvement in a week or so then go back and stamp your feet again and ask them exactly why they think you haven't been misdiagnosed.  That's a lot of weight to lose in two weeks! If they say you are too old to be T1 then that is a load of tosh, there are plenty of people on this forum who were diagnosed as adults. Including our dear friend Northerner! 

Thinking of you and hoping that you get sorted very soon x


----------



## Silmarillion

Yep I'm feeling very very tired and pretty miserable. I can hardly see because of the blurred vision.The GP is seeing me tomorrow. He's going to increase the metaformin again. 

Running out of ideas of what to eat on a no carb diet....I'm sick of salad, fruit soup and stir fry! What do you eat for breakfast that has no carbs in it? I'm not a big meat eater? Any suggestions?


----------



## Northerner

scrambled/poached eggs and tomatoes? Mushrooms? Note that fruit contains carbs also, berries probably the best fruit, perhaps eaten in natural yoghurt with some crushed nuts?


----------



## Sally71

Eggs, mushrooms, maybe tomatoes? If you don't like meat then you won't want bacon with it but that works too!  Oh and cheese is zero carb too.  Can't think of much else.

I tried to go zero carb once to lose weight, I did lose a few pounds but was miserable and only lasted five days so I sympathise!  Good luck with the doctor, I think it takes time for Metformin to get going in your system anyway so I don't know how long you have to wait until it becomes clear whether it's working or not, but I hope you either see an effect very soon or it dawns on someone that further testing is required.  I won't be online much for the next few days but will be thinking of you, please keep posting and let us know how you are.  And if you suddenly start feeling loads worse while waiting for things to work then please get yourself to A & E x. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## AlisonM

Heather, do you know any of your family history? If there have been other diabetics in the last couple of generations, what type were they? Is there any history of other autoimmune problems such as Rheumatoid Arthritis, Addison's Disease or the like? My family has a history of obesity but not diabetes, I've had other autoimmune diseases such as eczema and rheumatoid arthritis (still got that one), along with an adrenal deficiency that was treated as Addison's but was brought on by many years of corticosteroid treatment for the other two diseases. I was 52 when I collapsed with DKA and got carted off to hospital but was still diagnosed as T2 just because of my age and weight. It took 6 months of constant nagging to get the GP to authorise the tests and imagine her surprise when it turned out I was right and not T2 at all.

For your own sake you need to either a) find a new GP or, b) demand a second opinion (you are entitled to this) and get at least the GAD and C-peptide tests done. Only when you have the correct diagnosis, will you get the correct treatment for whatever type you really are and start to get a handle on this infernal disease. I realise it's hard to cope with these things when you're feeling so bad but you really must. Is there anyone who can go with you to your next appointment and argue the case for you? If not, you might contact PALS, the Patient Liaison Service for advice on how to proceed.


----------



## Silmarillion

Hey Alison,

My mum, dad and both sets of maternal grandparents and several aunts were diagnosed with type 2. I have other autoimmune things going on such as bad allergies, asthma, exec a and my GP thinks I've got fibromyalgia.my dad has all that except for fibromyalgia and also has hypothyroidism and bad osteoarthritis and spondylosis.my folks and my grandparents were all skinny wee things. There is a really strong background of type 2 in my family. Though I have a cousin who was diagnosed with type 1. My sister is getting worried about getting it too.she asked me to do a random blood sugar on her today and it was 7.1. She is booked into to see the GP this week.

I'll see the GP today and ask him again to do the type 1 tests.i will check out the patient liaison service.....


----------



## Silmarillion

Thanks for all your food tips everyone!


----------



## Silmarillion

I've been to the GP and he's sent off the tests for type 1!


----------



## Northerner

Heather Hughes said:


> I've been to the GP and he's sent off the tests for type 1!



That's excellent news Heather! At least you should know one way or another before too long  Did he give you any more medication, or did he just increase your metformin?


----------



## Silmarillion

He increased my metaformin again. He said if my iddm tests come back negative he'll start me on glicazide.....if there is no change in the next 2 weeks he'll start me on insulin anyway regardless of the test results.


----------



## Northerner

Heather Hughes said:


> He increased my metaformin again. He said if my iddm tests come back negative he'll start me on glicazide.....if there is no change in the next 2 weeks he'll start me on insulin anyway regardless of the test results.



Finally you are getting somewhere! I really don't see why you have had to wait so long already. There would probably have been no harm in starting you on insulin and then replacing it with tablets later if necessary rather than the other way round, at least you would have got your levels under control sooner.

Good luck, keep an eye on your levels and if you feel worse then do seek further help


----------



## KookyCat

That's good news Heather, whatever the result of the test insulin or tablets to lower the blood sugar will make you feel loads better in the short term and then it's all much easier to deal with when you feel more human


----------



## Bloden

That's great news Heather. Glad to hear you're on track now with what sounds like a proper treatment plan! Some doctors, eh?


----------



## Silmarillion

Thanks for being so supportive!


----------



## Laura davies

That's good news Heather


----------



## Northerner

Hey Heather, how are you feeling now? Hope things have settled down for you


----------



## jacmarczacc

Hi Heather, Welcome to the Forum


----------

